# ***OFFICIAL*** Rousimar Palhares vs. Mike Massenzio Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*









Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.​*


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Palhares via murder.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Palhares might break something here


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Round 1 sub for Paul Harris.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

palharas KO rd1 yeah i said it..


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toquinho via limb removal.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you guys think Massenzio did wrong? I'm surprized to see Harris getting someone so low on the totem.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SJ said:


> *What do you guys think Massenzio *did wrong? I'm surprized to see Harris getting someone so low on the totem.


He got submitted by Brian Stann, arguably the worst grappler at 185, now he's facing a top 3 most dangerous grappler. I think that's it probably.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Palhares by submission at the weigh ins.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> He got submitted by Brian Stann, arguably the worst grappler at 185, now he's facing a top 3 most dangerous grappler. I think that's it probably.


I agree with this. As much as I love Stann, people don't realize exactly how bad his ground game actually is. Chael putting a clinic on Stann wasn't just Sonnen being a hell of a wrestler, it was largely in part due to Stann's abysmal grappling and defensive wrestling.

I have a terrible feeling about this fight. Palhares is going to rip omething clean off.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Paul Harris via Triangle choke on Michael Buffer while he's announcing the fight.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks this will be a repeat of Dan Henderson vs Palhares .. only this time Mike Massenzio is Dan Henderson 

If Palhares wins I see him winning by a submission and only a submission .. if the fight goes any other way .. I see Mike Massenzio winning .. he is a huge MW at 6`2 large frame , good wrestling and stand up as we saw in the Steve Cantwell fight .. he looked amazing in that fight .. in bouts which he lost to CB dollaway .. he was injured as he stated in those bouts .. he is healthy and 100 % now

while Palhares is a muscled up LW in my opinion based on his frame

don`t be shocked if Massenzio KO`s him ..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

2kni3 said:


> am i the only one who thinks this will be a repeat of Dan Henderson vs Palhares .. only this time *Mike Massenzio is Dan Henderson*


Yes, you definitely are.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

2kni3 said:


> am i the only one who thinks this will be a repeat of Dan Henderson vs Palhares .. only this time Mike Massenzio is Dan Henderson ...
> 
> don`t be shocked if Massenzio KO`s him ..


If you recall from that Hendo fight, Palhares' head is molded from concrete, so Massenzio will have to bring a sledgehammer into the octagon if he plans on KO'ing Toquinho.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

rygu said:


> Yes, you definitely are.


u the same guy who picked Jon fitch over Johny Hendricks .. when I told everyone Jon fitch will go down similar to how Jake ellenberger vs Jake Shields unfolded

watch and see .. this will be FAR from an easy fight for Palhares .. it might be a bit competitive in the 1st round .. but Palhares gasses a lot in the later rounds .

If it goes to a decision .. I see a 29-28 or a 30-27 decision in favor of Mike Massenzio , If Palhares wins .. I see him winning by a submission and only a submission .. where as I could easily see Mike Massenzio getting the KO or winning a decision .

regardless I think you guys are way over hyping Palhares .. the guy got dominated in the 1st round against Dave Branch until he got the submission in the 2nd round .

he also almost got KO`D by Dan Miller .. I am pretty sure a 6`2 hard hitting Massenzio will have him in a lot of trouble if he connects

either way I see Mike Massenzio winning this fight .. and if he loses it will be by a submission and only a submission


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

2kni3 said:


> u the same guy who picked Jon fitch over Johny Hendricks .. when I told everyone Jon fitch will go down similar to how Jake ellenberger vs Jake Shields unfolded


Yes, I am the same guy who picked Fitch to beat Hendricks... if you hadn't noticed, I wasn't alone in thinking that. 


> watch and see .. this will be FAR from an easy fight for Palhares .. it might be a bit competitive in the 1st round .. but Palhares gasses a lot in the later rounds
> 
> If it goes to a decision .. I see a 29-28 or a 30-27 decision in favor of Mike Massenzio , If Palhares wins .. I see him winning by a submission and only a submission .. where as I could easily see Mike Massenzio getting the KO or winning a decision .
> 
> ...


Well I hope Massenzio has been training his JJ like a mofo. I am aware anything can happen, we all are, but don't forget, Palhares picks up MWs like they're nothing, has a good chin, and enjoys tearing knee ligaments.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Massenzio is gonna need a surgeon or a good chiropractor after this fight.

TreeStump by savagery.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Palhares at home on a night Brazilians are kicking ass. Poor, poor Mike.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Here comes SOTN.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

The way tonight's going... Something strange or unbelievable is going to happen in this fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The ref was just telling him to tap quickly so he doesn't get his knee shredded.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If Palhares is too pumped up he might just rip a limb off of Mike regardless if the fight is called.​


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He has a gymnast body build. War Paul Harris...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I would be scared


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

**** me.

Unreal.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, unbelievable. Another busted limb.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Here we go with the Palhares hype train.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Jesus christ


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Not Fair


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Palhares shows restraint and the lower leg doesn't fly off. Nice​


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just ridiculous BJJ


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jesus christ, that was fast! Have even more respect for Hendo for getting out of Palhares knee bar attempts. 

Damn, impressive win!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol....pointless fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Here we go with the Palhares hype train.


Been on it since day one


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Now we get to watch all the prelims again before Aldo fights.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Like I said, this guy should be next in line. When he doesn't ruin the fight for himself, he's lethal.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

He should have tapped before the fight. Crippler


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

at least he didnt snap this leg

the man is a beast if he grabs a leg


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't want to watch the prelims fights again...jeez


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

They need to keep this man as far away as possible from Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man he's probably one of the hardest fighters to train for, he's so compact, strong and it's one of the weirdest take downs to defend!!! Just amazing


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

If Paul Harris could keep his head screwed on properly for all of his fights he would be a major force. Wouldn't want to be a wrestler against this guy unless I'm Dan Henderson.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Here we go with the Palhares hype train.





Soakked said:


> Been on it since day one


Count me in that train.
He's just a destroyer, WOW!


P.S. This is going to be the fastest UFC ppv ever if it keeps like this!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> They need to keep this man as far away as possible from Chael Sonnen.


Crazy that...styles makes fights....as they always say.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This main card could be done in less than 2 hours. ​


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Dream matchup vs Chael. I wonder what noise would come out of Chael when his leg is locked up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> If Paul Harris could keep his head screwed on properly for all of his fights he would be a major force. Wouldn't want to be a wrestler against this guy unless I'm Dan Henderson.


Funny thing with that is the dude is so freakish he literally picked Henderson above his head and slammed him to the mat.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, the way he transitioned to the leglock was incredibly slick. And once he got a hold it was game over. His subs are just so fast & violent.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Deceptively long arms Harris has, no appears in the cage. Love this guy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael would own Palhares. He would easily keep it standing and pick Palhares apart.

That said, were it to actually - somehow - get to the ground... I'd be nervous.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toquinho is what happens when you teach a gorilla jiu-jitsu. Ridiculous


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I can feel my knee pop every time I see this thing fight. I'm fairly sure he's the missing link.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone second guessing dirty tactics by Marquart in their match? Granted they checked him afterwards but I am sure he took his baby oil baths the night before. Marquart just seems like a guy that would do anything to win and I am sure Palhares would know the difference in the "slipperyness" of someone's leg, I mean that is his specialty.

Plus he was a Greg Jackson fighter.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Anyone second guessing dirty tactics by Marquart in their match? Granted they checked him afterwards but I am sure he took his baby oil baths the night before. Marquart just seems like a guy that would do anything to win and I am sure Palhares would know the difference in the "slipperyness" of someone's leg, I mean that is his specialty.
> 
> Plus he was a Greg Jackson fighter.


They already confirmed that Nate got a huge sweat going prefight so he was already slippery when the fight started. 

I doubt this dude did the same. He looked dry. But anyone facing this freak of nature should probably do what Nate did.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael would own Palhares. He would easily keep it standing and pick Palhares apart.
> 
> That said, were it to actually - somehow - get to the ground... I'd be nervous.


You are right if Chael keeps it standing which he could very well do, he would win without a doubt. But the second it goes to the ground it'll be over. Don't underestimate Palhares strength and wrestling though. Might not be on the level of Sonnen but he's no slouch either.



JustLo said:


> They already confirmed that Nate got a huge sweat going prefight so he was already slippery when the fight started.
> 
> I doubt this dude did the same. He looked dry. But anyone facing this freak of nature should probably do what Nate did.


Yeah I know, but I think Palhares would know the difference between excess sweat and something else. Not saying he greased because if he did they would have caught him, I just feel it was the rumored Greg jackson oil baths the nights before the fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

double post sorry


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Anyone second guessing dirty tactics by Marquart in their match? Granted they checked him afterwards but I am sure he took his baby oil baths the night before. Marquart just seems like a guy that would do anything to win and I am sure Palhares would know the difference in the "slipperyness" of someone's leg, I mean that is his specialty.
> 
> Plus he was a Greg Jackson fighter.


Nope I was at that fight and saw it live- they immediately checked Nate and Palhares was involved after the fight and hugged Nate after the fight and after the officials checked him out.

You can claim Nate cheated but seeing it live and seeing how both fight camps reacted they didn't think anything dirty happened.​


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

JustLo said:


> They already confirmed that Nate got a huge sweat going prefight so he was already slippery when the fight started.
> 
> I doubt this dude did the same. He looked dry. But anyone facing this freak of nature should probably do what Nate did.


Nate is a cheater. 
Paul Harris trains that leg lock for years.
How many times do you think he trained with sweaty partners before?
He knows the difference between sweaty and oiled for sure!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Walker said:


> Nope I was at that fight and saw it live- they immediately checked Nate and Palhares was involved after the fight and hugged Nate after the fight and after the officials checked him out.
> 
> You can claim Nate cheated but seeing it live and seeing how both fight camps reacted they didn't think anything dirty happened.​


Did you read what I posted? I said he didn't grease or cheated else he would have been caught right there. But I do believe (just my opinion) of other dirty tactics that happens days beforehand. Dirty but legal.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Did you read what I posted? I said he didn't grease or cheated else he would have been caught right there. But I do believe (just my opinion) of other dirty tactics that happens days beforehand. Dirty but legal.


Harris couldn't pour piss out of his boot if the directions were on the heel. Don't try to excuse someones obvious stupidity by claiming a fighter was cheating. He was checked out immediately, end of story.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Harris couldn't pour piss out of his boot if the directions were on the heel. Don't try to excuse someones obvious stupidity by claiming a fighter was cheating. He was checked out immediately, end of story.


Yep someone else that didn't read what I wrote.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

First time I seen this palhares fight and wow dude is a submission monster.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Anyone second guessing dirty tactics by Marquart in their match? Granted they checked him afterwards but I am sure he took his baby oil baths the night before. Marquart just seems like a guy that would do anything to win and I am sure Palhares would know the difference in the "slipperyness" of someone's leg, I mean that is his specialty.
> 
> Plus he was a Greg Jackson fighter.


He fights for Jackson camp so he oil bathed the night before is what I'm reading. Harris knows the slipperyness of legs so it must have happened amiright?

Yeah I know, but I think Palhares would know the difference between excess sweat and something else. Not saying he greased because if he did they would have caught him, I just feel it was the rumored Greg jackson oil baths the nights before the fight.[/QUOTE]

Palhares knew Nate had more than just sweat on his legs because he trains so many leglocks is what I'm reading here.

So either Palhares doesn't know the difference like you said he did or Nate greased or oil bathed or whatever other theory you'd like to come up with. Which is it? 

I know the ending of the fight was a tko for The Great or would you like to dispute the result as well? Would make about as much sense as your previous posts:laugh:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Just like I thought you had to second read my post because of your assumption of what I said. You are forgiven 

As to your post, I don't need to explain myself more than I did. Didn't say cheat, but I did imply oil baths which has been a rumor for some of GJ's fighters for years now. Perfectly legal if true but dirty. Not hard to understand.

Just because you don't agree doesn't mean I am somehow contradicting myself.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good stuff from Palhares again, his stand up game is very nice lately. He can do what he wants because any sane opponent does not want to hit the ground with him, nice heavy leg kicks.

Not sure who he should get next.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> First time I seen this palhares fight and wow dude is a submission monster.


Really? Watch the fight against Dan Miller, it is bizarre in so many ways.

Standard for Stumpy. Expected nothing less.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Nate is a cheater.
> Paul Harris trains that leg lock for years.
> How many times do you think he trained with sweaty partners before?
> He knows the difference between sweaty and oiled for sure!


This is what you said in a nutshell with some bullshit sprinkled in between the nonsense.



Soakked said:


> Just like I thought you had to second read my post because of your assumption of what I said. You are forgiven
> 
> As to your post, I don't need to explain myself more than I did. Didn't say cheat, but I did imply oil baths which has been a rumor for some of GJ's fighters for years now. Perfectly legal if true but dirty. Not hard to understand.
> 
> Just because you don't agree doesn't mean I am somehow contradicting myself.


He was checked after the fight you fawking imbecile. What part of that don't you understand? The mentally handicapped fighter you are defending checked him himself and said he was ok. 

I also find it humorous that you are claiming another fighter is dirty when Palhares can't seem to not continue cranking submissions when his opponent is tapping:confused02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> This is what you said in a nutshell with some bullshit sprinkled in between the nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all you quoted someone else not me. Second of all do you know the difference between someone greasing outright in the locker room and oilbaths. I don't think you do. Let me explain it to you - grease = something put on the limbs, oil baths (every night the week before fight) makes the skin softer and rumor has it when a person sweats it comes out more slippery. But I'm in imbecile when you have no clue on what we are speaking of.

As far as Palhares being a dirty fighter, you can make that argument as well, cause he might be. Or maybe he's dumb as ****. Marquart isn't though and is a KNOWN CHEATER (PEDs).



> *I just feel* it was the *rumored* Greg jackson oil baths the nights before the fight


Also notice the bolded part as in NOT PROOF just opinion and not confirmed. So relax a bit and stop getting a boner.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Marquardt is a ******* douchebag who is a cheater, but it's been cleared several times that he didn't grease his legs.

Palhares is a nice guy and is a ******* monster. But he's dumb as shit. I don't care about his childhood, he's still ******* stupid. He'd be the last person I would want to fight because his intelligence is so low and his strength is off the charts. That's a scary combo.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Soakked said:


> First of all you quoted someone else not me. Second of all do you know the difference between someone greasing outright in the locker room and oilbaths. I don't think you do. Let me explain it to you - grease = something put on the limbs, oil baths (every night the week before fight) makes the skin softer and rumor has it when a person sweats it comes out more slippery. But I'm in imbecile when you have no clue on what we are speaking of.
> 
> As far as Palhares being a dirty fighter, you can make that argument as well, cause he might be. Or maybe he's dumb as ****. Marquart isn't though and is a KNOWN CHEATER (PEDs).
> 
> Try harder kkthanx.


English must be your second language or this is Kantos paid account.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> He'd be the last person I would want to fight because his intelligence is so low and his strength is off the charts. That's a scary combo.


Yeah I feel the same way. Reminds me of Shamrock.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> English must be your second language or this is Kantos paid account.


What lol, ok whatever dude. I know for a fact you cannot touch me in vocabulary nor intelligence. Pat yourself on the back though :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Palhares is an absolute beast.

Hopefully he gets sub of the night. He deserves it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ari said:


> Marquardt is a ******* douchebag who is a cheater, but it's been cleared several times that he didn't grease his legs.
> 
> Palhares is a nice guy and is a ******* monster. But he's dumb as shit. I don't care about his childhood, he's still ******* stupid. He'd be the last person I would want to fight because his intelligence is so low and his strength is off the charts. That's a scary combo.


^ Agree 100%. I'd probably literally piss myself in terror if I had to fight him. Incredible technique, brutal strength, not too bright. Scary scary dude.

Palhares messes up a lot during fights, but watch him in ADCC and fights when he thinks he's kicked low, or upset an opponent.He apologises straight away and tries to hug them. Seems like a very nice guy to me, that's far too over enthusiastic when it comes to leg locks which can cause injury. And again, not the sharpest fella around.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love when Ari says "she doesn't care where he came from" He's dumb.

Maybe have a little more sympathy for a guy who was forced to go work in teh fields by age 7. Have a little more sympathy for a guy who worked hard all his life and it is finally paying off. Having to live in slums, under a bridge. 

He was never given an education. Education isn't just something like it is in America. Not everyone has one in all places of the world. 

Ari is the most hypocritical person here. Nit picks at every fighter as if she is perfect. 

That elitist attitude is really annoying.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Soakked said:


> What lol, ok whatever dude. I know for a fact you cannot touch me in vocabulary nor intelligence. Pat yourself on the back though :thumbsup:


Yet you make stupid posts saying that although you know Nate was cleared of any wrongdoing you still have a gut feeling that he cheated anyways. Keep grasping at straws with your conspiracy theories, it makes you look real intelligent.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Love when Ari says "she doesn't care where he came from" He's dumb.
> 
> Maybe have a little more sympathy for a guy who was forced to go work in teh fields by age 7. Have a little more sympathy for a guy who worked hard all his life and it is finally paying off. Having to live in slums, under a bridge.
> 
> He was never given an education. Education isn't just something like it is in America. Not everyone has one in all places of the world.


And that makes him _not_ stupid? :confused03:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone else think Randomhero is a little "OWNSish"?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Love when Ari says "she doesn't care where he came from" He's dumb.
> 
> Maybe have a little more sympathy for a guy who was forced to go work in teh fields by age 7. Have a little more sympathy for a guy who worked hard all his life and it is finally paying off. Having to live in slums, under a bridge.
> 
> ...


Ari is pretty much spot on as far as Palhares goes imo. I couldn't care less about his upbringing either. Growing up poor has nothing to do with a persons intelligence. 

He seems to be a genuinely nice guy but he is just missing something. Maybe some inbreeding somewhere in his family tree but he's a bit off at the least. His stupidity is the only reason he hasn't been cut for his previous mistakes.

If someone like Chael, Rumble, Daley, Brock, or another disliked fighter with average smarts were holding submissions so long that fighters were being injured, the fans would be in an uproar. But because it's "Harris the Retard" doing it he get's a pass:confused03:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ari said:


> Anyone else think Randomhero is a little "OWNSish"?


They misspell different words or I would think the same thing Hero has been around for a while too.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Ari is pretty much spot on as far as Palhares goes imo. I couldn't care less about his upbringing either. Growing up poor has nothing to do with a persons intelligence.


This is proven wrong. 

Wealth is in direct correlation to education.

Read a book. It is common knowledge. 

People with less opportunities. People who have to start working at age 7, are obviously going to have less time for learning.

Poor nations have less education.

Poor people in the U.S. as a whole are less educated than the wealthy.

So really, your opinion, that you tried to pass as fact...is actually really wrong. If you don't believe me you can look it up anywhere.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is proven wrong.
> 
> Wealth is in direct correlation to education.
> 
> ...


But how does that make Palhares _not_ stupid? :confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> But how does that make Palhares _not_ stupid? :confused02:


I'm not saying he is or isn't stupid. Odds are he is less educated. He probably didn't go to school, if he did not that much school.

Who are you to say a guy you never met is stupid though? Say he is aggressive. Say he is an asshole if you want because he held a couple holds too long. That is fine with me.

But you never met the dude. You never spoke to him. You don't even speak his language.

So who are YOU to call the guy stupid?

Again, you have an elitist attitude. And try to cut down any fighter you can. It is really pathetic.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm not saying he is or isn't stupid. Odds are he is less educated. He probably didn't go to school, if he did not that much school.
> 
> Who are you to say a guy you never met is stupid though? Say he is aggressive. Say he is an asshole if you want because he held a couple holds too long. That is fine with me.
> 
> ...


1) I've said before I _do not care_. He didn't go to school, tough luck. I did, and got a degree and a damn good job. Am I lucky? Yep. Do I feel obligated to feel sympathy for others? Hell no. I'm only obligated to care about myself and my children. I care about certain friends and family members, but do I have to? No. I like Palhares, but I don't have to care about him, or other 7 year olds starving in Brazil, and I certainly don't. Just because someone is less priveleged than I am, doesn't mean I have to give a shit about them or their well being..

2) Watch out for that red herring! That is such a ridiculous arguement. That I can call him an aggressive asshole, but _not_ stupid? Have you seen the decisions he makes in the cage? Have you seen his interviews where he has problems answering basic questions in his native language?

3) Nope, but I've seen him fight, and I've listened to him attempt to communicate. I don't have to go to downtown LA to know that it's dangerous at night.

4) I can call anybody stupid if I feel like it, but I think most people agree that Palhares, while affable and nice, is a ******* idiot.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Will you two get a room?

FFS....in every topic.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is proven wrong.
> 
> Wealth is in direct correlation to education.
> 
> ...


Educated and intelligent are two completely different things. You'll learn this as you make your way in the world. And it will piss you off, trust me

I'm currently intoxicated and might be spouting gibberish but in my experience, poor people generally have a better grasp on how things work, how to improve themselves, or how to adapt to a certain situation. 

Mind you, I'm not talking about white trash idiots or ghetto gangstars who want to do nothing else but exist, but under priveleged people with their head on straight. People that would realize their opponent is tapping out while cranking a submission. 

Palhares is a buffoon, poor or otherwise.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool. Everyone has an opinion.

I think he is a class act who is going 300% at winning. Because he has had no other choice in his life. He is focused at one thing. And that is tapping his opponent. 

Funny how a guy can mess up like 2 times. Holding a hold too long when he gets people in subs a million times...and he's a bafoon.

You prolly get wasted every night and act like an idiot. Yet you don't consider yourself a bafoon.

Oh well.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Cool. Everyone has an opinion.
> 
> I think he is a *class act* who is going 300% at winning. Because he has had no other choice in his life. He is focused at one thing. And that is tapping his opponent.
> 
> ...


 Class act, you serious? Didn't realize you guys were related, my bad:laugh:


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is proven wrong.
> 
> Wealth is in direct correlation to education.
> 
> ...



I don't remember learning to let go of submission in school, I guess that explains why he did those things. What's your excuse for him jumping on the cage as if he had won in his previous fight for no reason then? 

Whatever excuse you want to come up with it doesn't change the fact that the dude is "simple". It may not be nice to point out, but judging by the things he does in the octagon it isn't far from the truth.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I also don't agree that education ='s intelligence. Look up gang documentaries. The head honcho's of these gangs often never even graduated high school. Yet they are able to think up complex codes, hidden compartments, and ideas of transporting drugs / guns that I would have never even thought of.

There's un educated, and then there's just dumb. They aren't always synonymous.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ari said:


> 1) I've said before I _do not care_. He didn't go to school, tough luck. I did, and got a degree and a damn good job. Am I lucky? Yep. Do I feel obligated to feel sympathy for others? Hell no. I'm only obligated to care about myself and my children. I care about certain friends and family members, but do I have to? No. I like Palhares, but I don't have to care about him, or other 7 year olds starving in Brazil, and I certainly don't. Just because someone is less priveleged than I am, doesn't mean I have to give a shit about them or their well being..
> 
> 2) Watch out for that red herring! That is such a ridiculous arguement. That I can call him an aggressive asshole, but _not_ stupid? Have you seen the decisions he makes in the cage? Have you seen his interviews where he has problems answering basic questions in his native language?
> 
> ...


Sorry but that's a pretty shitty outlook on life.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Could Palhares get a hold of Anderson's leg over the space of 25 minutes? 

I want to find out.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Could Palhares get a hold of Anderson's leg over the space of 25 minutes?
> 
> I want to find out.


I've wondered that for a few years now. He could definitely take Silva down easily, but would he get the chance before getting knocked out? 

Obviously Anderson only has a few fights left, but it would be a very interesting matchup I would love to see from a technical standpoint. It's not like Silva hasn't cleaned the MW division out or anything, so it could happen.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Palhares is ridiculously huge. First fight I've seen him in but I think I became a fan. 










There is a resemblence.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ari said:


> 1) I've said before I _do not care_. He didn't go to school, tough luck. I did, and got a degree and a damn good job. Am I lucky? Yep. Do I feel obligated to feel sympathy for others? Hell no. *I'm only obligated to care about myself and my children. I care about certain friends and family members, but do I have to? No.* I like Palhares, but I don't have to care about him, or other 7 year olds starving in Brazil, and I certainly don't. Just because someone is less priveleged than I am, doesn't mean I have to give a shit about them or their well being..


You say you're "obligated" like it's a chore to take care of people you supposedly love. I sincerely hope I don't know anyone close to me with such a miserable ****ing attitude.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> 1) I've said before I _do not care_. He didn't go to school, tough luck. I did, and got a degree and a damn good job. Am I lucky? Yep. Do I feel obligated to feel sympathy for others? Hell no. I'm only obligated to care about myself and my children. I care about certain friends and family members, but do I have to? No. I like Palhares, but I don't have to care about him, or other 7 year olds starving in Brazil, and I certainly don't. Just because someone is less priveleged than I am, doesn't mean I have to give a shit about them or their well being..


.. and you think Nick Diaz is a bad person? Do you have a mirror by any chance?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure how you can dislike Rousimar, he's built like a tank which makes him naturally formiddable to stand with, and on the ground he's like water, it's a brutal combination and his skills have to be appreciated.

Personality wise, he just seems like a hard working guy who has not had a sheltered upbringing. Brutal fighter, but a likeable fighter too, I've been a fan since his Octagon debut and would love to see him mauling at the top of the division.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Personally,i couldn't give a shit what anyone else thinks of him, whether he's stupid, retarded, an uneducated genius, a brain surgeon, a tree surgeon or a gorilla dressed up in a humanish suit.

He's a ******* bad ass, and I love him! Give him a top 5 match for goodness sake


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Palhares is truly a tank. That said, last night's fight seemed a bit pointless. Though wasn't his opponent a last minute replacement of sorts? I'd not mind seeing him get the winner of Maia/Bisping, or conversely, the loser of Munoz/Sonnen.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Personally,i couldn't give a shit what anyone else thinks of him, whether he's stupid, retarded, an uneducated genius, a brain surgeon, a tree surgeon or a gorilla dressed up in a humanish suit.
> 
> He's a ******* bad ass, and I love him! Give him a top 5 match for goodness sake


agreed! :thumb02:

**** the haters!


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> They need to keep this man as far away as possible from Chael Sonnen.


HAHAHA! Yeah, I wish I could see Chael screaming he didn't tap out with only one leg left. Nah, but seriously, this guy would probably be Chaels kryptonite.



box said:


> Dream matchup vs Chael. I wonder what noise would come out of Chael when his leg is locked up.


"I did not taaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPP aaaaaaaaaaarrrghhh"



Ari said:


> Marquardt is a ******* douchebag who is a cheater, but it's been cleared several times that he didn't grease his legs.
> 
> Palhares is a nice guy and is a ******* monster. But he's dumb as shit. I don't care about his childhood, he's still ******* stupid. He'd be the last person I would want to fight because his intelligence is so low and his strength is off the charts. That's a scary combo.


On what are you basing the notion that he is stupid? I've seen quite a few people online making this assumption, but no one has yet done anything to prove it. *So, are you also making this up from your wild fantasies?*



GlasgowKiss said:


> Personally,i couldn't give a shit what anyone else thinks of him, whether he's stupid, retarded, an uneducated genius, a brain surgeon, a tree surgeon or a gorilla dressed up in a humanish suit.
> 
> He's a ******* bad ass, and I love him! Give him a top 5 match for goodness sake


Oh yeah, I love watching him fight. He's built like a tank, doesn't look like that typical bad boy, he doesn't do those awkward theatricals like growling or trying to intimidate his opponents. He just goes in there and gets the job done.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I love all the hating!!

i choose a 'stupid' guy like him, who never forget his roots and help his community to this day over an 'educated' person who can only look at its own belly button, and wont help a old lady to cross the street.

We need more 'stupid' human beings, and less 'educated' ppl (in the altruistic sense of course).

Toquinho is a true fighter. not only in the cage but mostly outside.

Also comparing a lower class life here in BR and in the US is not even in question, the poor class in the US have access to journals, tv, education, information.
These guys like toquinho have nothing more than a glass of water, many times they dont have even electricity.

I dont think ppl here know exactly what a REAL lack of education is. try to be on the field harvsting from 5Am to 8 PM during most of your childhood and teen age, and see how your adult life will be.

yep....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Yet you make stupid posts saying that although you know Nate was cleared of any wrongdoing you still have a gut feeling that he cheated anyways. Keep grasping at straws with your conspiracy theories, it makes you look real intelligent.


Who are you?



otronegro said:


> I love all the hating!!
> 
> i choose a 'stupid' guy like him, who never forget his roots and help his community to this day over an 'educated' person who can only look at its own belly button, and wont help a old lady to cross the street.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Palhares is a beast. He's the sorta of guy you could see being a threat to anyone fighter at 185 on any given night. I think next he should be given a top tier fighter at 185. The scary thing about this guy is fighters know hes going to go for there leg but they still can't stop it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to see him rip off Bisping's leg next.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Who are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Is your intelligence not sophisticated enough to read my username?

I love how all these people are coming out saying fack the haters, as if anyone is really hating on the guy. This argument started because people were actually insisting that he was smart. Now you are all backpeddling saying that there is a reason why he is stupid and that it doesn't matter. 

I agree, it doesn't matter if he is smart or stupid at the end of the day, just have the honesty to admit that he isn't the sharpest tool in the shed and let it go.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Palhares is a beast! Sure he wasn't up against a stellar opponent, but this guy is scary just to look at! It's definaltey made me eager to see him fight again, i'd love to see him fight Maia if Bisping beats him.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Is your intelligence not sophisticated enough to read my username?
> 
> I love how all these people are coming out saying fack the haters, as if anyone is really hating on the guy. This argument started because people were actually insisting that he was smart. Now you are all backpeddling saying that there is a reason why he is stupid and that it doesn't matter.
> 
> I agree, it doesn't matter if he is smart or stupid at the end of the day, just have the honesty to admit that he isn't the sharpest tool in the shed and let it go.


No, it doesn't matter. But to make such allegations calls for proof, and if such proof is nowhere to be found, we are in our rights to classify such statements as made up fiction. Because at the end of the day, it is made up fiction.

But hey, let's start making shit up about all fighters. Let's not stop with Palhares.



> ...he isn't the sharpest tool in the shed...


Now, is that a proven fact, or just made up fiction?


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Coq de Combat said:


> No, it doesn't matter. But to make such allegations calls for proof, and if such proof is nowhere to be found, we are in our rights to classify such statements as made up fiction. Because at the end of the day, it is made up fiction.
> 
> But hey, let's start making shit up about all fighters. Let's not stop with Palhares.
> 
> ...


So the claims of him not attending school past the age of 7, the fact that he has held onto submissions way past the end of the fight(either he is too dumb to let go or an asshole, your choice) and that fight where he just jumped on the cage aren't proof enough of his lower than average I.Q.?

Sure, stick you head in the sand all you want, or you can try to refute some of the many points that have already been brought up. I can only speak for myself, but I assume it's the same for most. When people are calling him dumb they are not doing so maliciously, so you can get off your high horse and stop defending the guy with nothing more than asking for proof every god damn post. Better yet, do you have any interviews where he shows himself to be a smart, insightful individual?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Randomhero FTW said:


> So the claims of him not attending school past the age of 7, the fact that he has held onto submissions way past the end of the fight(either he is too dumb to let go or an asshole, your choice) and that fight where he just jumped on the cage aren't proof enough of his lower than average I.Q.?


Education and intelligence. There's a big difference.

I say it takes a high amount of intelligence to be as good as he is.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Randomhero FTW said:


> So the claims of him not attending school past the age of 7, the fact that he has held onto submissions way past the end of the fight(either he is too dumb to let go or an asshole, your choice) and that fight where he just jumped on the cage aren't proof enough of his lower than average I.Q.?
> 
> Sure, stick you head in the sand all you want, or you can try to refute some of the many points that have already been brought up. I can only speak for myself, but I assume it's the same for most. When people are calling him dumb they are not doing so maliciously, so you can get off your high horse and stop defending the guy with nothing more than asking for proof every god damn post. Better yet, do you have any interviews where he shows himself to be a smart, insightful individual?


Okay, so you made the shit up since you can't prove anything. Strictly fantasies. Good to know - I'll know in the future that you can't be trusted.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Education and intelligence. There's a big difference.
> 
> I say it takes a high amount of intelligence to be as good as he is.


It takes a high amount of *athleticism* to be that good. Not necessarily intelligence.

I don't know why people are taking such offense to calling him dumb. There's a lot of dumb people in the world. He just happens to be an incredibly talented / athletic one.


----------



## drmz (Jun 24, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It takes a high amount of *athleticism* to be that good. Not necessarily intelligence.


Whilst athleticism is clearly required here, the ability to understand and implement BJJ moves at the right time clearly takes intelligence. Unbelieveable.

You couldn't teach a baboon an armbar, they're far more "athletic" than Palhares.

The brain takes in the training, do you think you store memory in your f****** arms?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

drmz said:


> Whilst athleticism is clearly required here, the ability to understand and implement BJJ moves at the right time clearly takes intelligence. Unbelieveable.
> 
> You couldn't teach a baboon an armbar, they're far more "athletic" than Palhares.
> 
> The brain takes in the training, do you think you store memory in your f****** arms?


The vast majority of BJJ and grappling is muscle memory. Once you are in a certain position, you just react without thinking. How your body reacts depends on how you have trained your body.

It takes a high amount of athleticism to train your body to react that way. Not intelligence. Some of the more complex moves require thinking about placing your arm at X instead of Y. Once your body feels the difference and is trained to feel the difference, it is incorporated into muscle memory.

Muscle memory is directly related to athleticism. If you think muscle memory and athleticism are located in the same part of the brain as mathematics and problem solving you are very far off. Athleticism isn't the same thing and being intelligent.

Edit: I have a lot of respect for Paul Harris. They guy has overcame adversity and is a hell of a fighter. I've had my fair share of laughs at him inside the cage for some of the stuff he's pulled. The guy is dumb as rocks though. I'll still pay to watch him fight every chance I get. People need to stop being so thin skinned and taking offense so easily. The guys stupid. So what? He can fight and he can fight well.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The vast majority of BJJ and grappling is muscle memory. Once you are in a certain position, you just react without thinking. How your body reacts depends on how you have trained your body.
> 
> It takes a high amount of athleticism to train your body to react that way. Not intelligence. Some of the more complex moves require thinking about placing your arm at X instead of Y. Once your body feels the difference and is trained to feel the difference, it is incorporated into muscle memory.
> 
> ...


While i agree with everything you said about muscle memory, that's not all one needs to be successful at the grappling game.
You need to think VERY fast to get to his game level, you can't bait one into an triangle just so you can secure a sweep after with muscle memory. The guy need to analyze quickly the entire situation REAL TIME and chose which techinique he'll implement in order to gain the position (or finish the fight) he's aiming for. 

I think its funny because with all his 'stupidity' and 'lack of intelligence' he still out grapple most of the world class grapplers anyway, they must be really dumb too. Not only that, but with his gorilla level of intel hes setting traps on human intel with college diplomas and stuff. damn you smart gorilla!


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

I am making a reference to ALL of you who say Palhares is stupid.

First of all, it is a fact that Palhares holds his locks for way too much, and that's not clever. It is a fact that the great shit with him jumping on the cage was hillarious and did not seem clever either.

But guys, you can't judge people like this! Most of you never entered a ring or an octagon and you don't know the heat of a fight. He might gets TOO emotional on the cage. Don't judge like this, cause you show no respect and also no brain when you can't support your words.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wake up. ^

People love to be quick to judge fighters on here. People love to sit behind their little computers and call fighters idiots, dumb, losers, and so on. 

People like that rarely look themselves in the mirror. They would rather just tear down people they haven't even met on a dumb little forum. 

I guess it makes them feel good about their lives.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Didnt Palhares' therapist say he was very "simple"?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who cares? The guy makes a living doing something he both loves and is good at, and it pays better than most of our jobs.

Call him simple, dumb and stupid, but in this life he is a winner.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't agree with him being dumb.
I'm with the guys that think that if he's that good at BJJ/grappling, then that reveals intelligence.

Imo, the problem with the guy, is mental instability.
Most of you didn't realize it, cause the translator missed to cover this but he said in the post fight interview with Rogan,
that *when his head is working fine* he goes out there and everything much easier (don't recall the exact words, but that should give the point).


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Coq de Combat said:


> Okay, so you made the shit up since you can't prove anything. Strictly fantasies. Good to know - I'll know in the future that you can't be trusted.


Do you care to quote what I made up, or are you just going to sit there like a ******* idiot with his fingers in his ears screaming how you can't hear me? By the sounds of it you don't seem to know very much, so I don't really see what's good to know in your post. 

You're a pretty good troll though, I'll give you that. You DEMAND concrete "evidence"(still have no ******* clue what you consider evidence) yet you provide none yourself. You have somehow deemed yourself the supreme judge in this little debate and are apparently immune the the very rules that you demand everyone else follow.

One another note, I chuckled when someone said he's smart compared to an ape. That's really setting the bar high for him isn't it? Sounds to me like you know he's dumb, but just can't admit it.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Do you care to quote what I made up, or are you just going to sit there like a ******* idiot with his fingers in his ears screaming how you can't hear me? By the sounds of it you don't seem to know very much, so I don't really see what's good to know in your post.
> 
> You're a pretty good troll though, I'll give you that. You DEMAND concrete "evidence"(still have no ******* clue what you consider evidence) yet you provide none yourself. You have somehow deemed yourself the supreme judge in this little debate and are apparently immune the the very rules that you demand everyone else follow.
> 
> One another note, I chuckled when someone said he's smart compared to an ape. That's really setting the bar high for him isn't it? Sounds to me like you know he's dumb, but just can't admit it.


*You make claims, I don't.* Thus, you provide proof. It's a very simple and straight forward logic. But it seems too complicated for you to understand, am I right?

Some day you'll know it's not "cool" to make shit up (like the notion that's he's in fact stupid - a fact you _cannot_ prove, thus making it a false claim) about other people, especially professional fighters making their livelihood through fans.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Coq de Combat said:


> *You make claims, I don't.* Thus, you provide proof. It's a very simple and straight forward logic. But it seems too complicated for you to understand, am I right?
> 
> Some day you'll know it's not "cool" to make shit up (like the notion that's he's in fact stupid - a fact you _cannot_ prove, thus making it a false claim) about other people, especially professional fighters making their livelihood through fans.


So once again I beg the question, do you refute any of what I said, do you deny that those actoins happened, or am I interpretting them incorrectly? What exactly is you ARGUMENT other than the same rehashed sentence over and over and over again. 

Let me rephrase so your simpleton mind can comprehend(you with me still, or was that too many big words?). What does he do that makes you think he isn't below average I.Q. wise? Do you have any insightful interviews with him that you would like to share? Some post fight comments that he has made that may shed a different light on him? 

Who am I kidding, you're going to comeback here with the same stupid argument.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Randomhero FTW said:


> So once again I beg the question, do you refute any of what I said, do you deny that those actoins happened, or am I interpretting them incorrectly? What exactly is you ARGUMENT other than the same rehashed sentence over and over and over again.
> 
> Let me rephrase so your simpleton mind can comprehend(you with me still, or was that too many big words?). What does he do that makes you think he isn't below average I.Q. wise? Do you have any insightful interviews with him that you would like to share? Some post fight comments that he has made that may shed a different light on him?
> 
> Who am I kidding, you're going to comeback here with the same stupid argument.




Looks to me that you aren't really in a place to judge other peoples intelligence there, buddy.

I am not claiming him to be smart or dumb. Simple as that. *The burden of proof is on you.* Seeing as you don't have none - my only option here is to take it as you're spreading false information and rumours. Something that should be very frowned upon.

But, each to his own. If you like spreading rumours with no evidence what so ever, and gossip about professional fighters, who am I to stop you. But maybe an MMA forum is not the right place for you, maybe Perez Hilton has some forum you could register to.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Coq de Combat said:


> Looks to me that you aren't really in a place to judge other peoples intelligence there, buddy.
> 
> I am not claiming him to be smart or dumb. Simple as that. *The burden of proof is on you.* Seeing as you don't have none - my only option here is to take it as you're spreading false information and rumours. Something that should be very frowned upon.
> 
> But, each to his own. If you like spreading rumours with no evidence what so ever, and gossip about professional fighters, who am I to stop you. But maybe an MMA forum is not the right place for you, maybe Perez Hilton has some forum you could register to.



Sorry but you need to prove to me that Parez Hilton would appeal to me. Do you know me? What exactly makes you think I'm a homosexual such as yourself? Can you prove it at all, or are you just spreading rumours to tarnish my reputation?

I find it pretty pathetic that you would make an account to spread false allegations about other posters intelligence when you infact have no proof of whether or not they are smart or dumb. 

I like how you can insinuate that other people aren't smart with no knowledge of them at all and in the same breath say that they cannot do the same of an athlete who has shown to be at least a little dim. Sounds to me like you're breaking one of your coveted rules there, although you're probably too much of a mental midget to realize it though.:thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wake up. ^
> 
> People love to be quick to judge fighters on here. People love to sit behind their little computers and call fighters idiots, dumb, losers, and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Sorry but you need to prove to me that Parez Hilton would appeal to me. Do you know me? What exactly makes you think I'm a homosexual such as yourself? Can you prove it at all, or are you just spreading rumours to tarnish my reputation?
> 
> I find it pretty pathetic that you would make an account to spread false allegations about other posters intelligence when you infact have no proof of whether or not they are smart or dumb.
> 
> I like how you can insinuate that other people aren't smart with no knowledge of them at all and in the same breath say that they cannot do the same of an athlete who has shown to be at least a little dim. Sounds to me like you're breaking one of your coveted rules there, although you're probably too much of a mental midget to realize it though.:thumb02:


LOL You sound like Karo Parisyan, just a bit more pathetic.

If you're going to spread rumours about fighters, make sure they're true and make sure there's evidence.

As for Perez Hilton appealing to you, you both spread rumours like viruses. It's really as simple as that. No further proof needed.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

one day I want to see palhares vs silva..crazy!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Who cares? The guy makes a living doing something he both loves and is good at, and it pays better than most of our jobs.
> 
> Call him simple, dumb and stupid, but in this life he is a winner.


Missed this great post.
+rep


----------



## Lambara (Jan 17, 2012)

Palhares vs Silva is my Dream Match. If he put the fight in the ground its over.

I would not know who to chear for in this match.


----------

